# one VERY proud father



## Kiwiavenger (29 Sep 2014)

just sat in work now and happened to glance at my phone, when i saw a text from my wife saying my boy can ride a bike without stabilizers!

we got him a balance bike when he was 16 months old and he loved it until the front wheel broke (was a cheapy wooden one but still) and picked up an old raleigh creeper at a carboot for a tenner the other week with a bent crank so couldnt complete a full revolution. anyways all sorted and the wife took him out in her mums garden and he can ride it unaided as well! only his 3rd time on a bike and first without stabelisers.

now the real fun begins!


----------



## Freds Dad (29 Sep 2014)

Well done him.
Get him on Strava.


----------



## simon the viking (29 Sep 2014)

Good news

Its a great (and nerve racking) sight seeing your child on a bike without stabilisers for the first few weeks... but theres nbo stopping our little-un now....


----------



## Kiwiavenger (29 Sep 2014)

luckily the park is flat by our house (but with a bit of a hill to get to it!!) so will be up there most weekends now!


----------



## young Ed (29 Sep 2014)

well done and congrats!

the real question is of course why were you on your phone at work? 
Cheers Ed


----------

